# Straus breaks hand and is out of Curran title fight



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> A long wait is about to get longer for Bellator's Season 6 featherweight tournament winner, Daniel Straus.
> 
> Straus (21-4 MMA, 7-1 BFC) broke his hand during a training session and has been forced to withdraw from a title fight against featherweight champion Pat Curran (18-4 MMA, 8-1 BFC) at Bellator 95, which takes place April 4 at Revel Resort & Casino in Atlantic City, N.J.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...us-title-fight-with-pat-curran-at-bellator-95

Curran vs Shamhalaev Set For April 4th
Bjorn Rebney ‏@BjornRebney

Great news @assassinshah vs @PatCurranMMA for World Title April 4th on @SpikeTV live at @RevelResorts. KO artist vs. KO artist. Don't blink!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Good thing the tournament format guarantees the title shot regardless of injury!


----------

